# Composers doing normal "stuff"



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

This has made my day - may it make yours!

http://composersdoingnormalshit.tumblr.com/


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

What! These people are human!? 
You haven't made my day. You've shattered my illusions.
Alas ... alas.

But thanks for the post. I'm sure I'll get over any dismay I'm feeling.
I may not be young anymore, but I can still adjust.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Apparently Brahms only attended sad picnics. Maybe better picnic technology had not yet been invented.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I love it! It's great to see Takemitsu eating soba with Xenakis and Mahler asking for directions (he was perpetually absent-minded).

But what's with the koalas?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Lloyd Webber is a scary looking SOB.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

I wanna shoot the breeze over a cigarette with these guys 

Perhaps they'll use:

Copland purchases an ounce in Colorado


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

dgee said:


> This has made my day - may it make yours!
> 
> http://composersdoingnormalshit.tumblr.com/


dgee, Thanks for that. I started laughing and laughing as I scrolled through all those photos. My neighbors must think I've gotten a little crazy. Those captions were often priceless. We need more such entertainment.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I've never seen that pic of Brahms! Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> What! These people are human!?
> You haven't made my day. You've shattered my illusions.
> Alas ... alas.


Don't worry, it's all been Photoshopped by fanatical anti-classical music activists, in a desperate attempt to make the great masters look like something other than the demigods they were.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's easier to imagine the more recent composers doing mundane things.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

violadude said:


> It's easier to imagine the more recent composers doing mundane things.


Mundane activities were not invented until 1879, and were not mastered until after WW I, when people learned to smile at picnics.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a famous composer doing something...well...maybe not totally normal.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Lloyd Webber is a scary looking SOB.


His daughter, thankfully, is not.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

My favorite is Corigliano with an eland


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wonder where he keeps his Red Violin?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Some things you just can't _unsee_, no matter how hard one tries...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Here's a famous composer doing something...well...maybe not totally normal.


Hmm, hunting for heart valves?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Even the normal stuff...










... looks bonkers with certain people.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ben Britten with Frank Bridge, looking as he might after playing tennis with a man 34 years his junior. This one I do like!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks! Very nice assembly of what not of our heroes, gods, demigods and anti-heroes.

Confessions: 
1.) When I run across such stuff, I copy and save each pic to a file I keep of images of musicians and composers.
2.) When one of these pics is disturbingly marred by a digital artifact, I become a dweeb who is a titch obsessed in cleaning it up a bit, viz. the two artifacts too close in proximity to Arnie's schnoz in the bottom of the two photo booth pics.

Ergo:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> Some things you just can't _unsee_, no matter how hard one tries...
> 
> View attachment 44104


The Wrong of Spring...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

brianvds said:


> The Wrong of Spring...


Hey, the man kept in trim! I live in the United States of Obesity. This is a refreshing sight.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Thoughts:

1.) Shostakovich is smiling in _every one of his pictures!_ Compared, he seems to be the happiest composer since Papa H!
2.) Composers are much more "fun-loving" than I thought they were; going out bowling, playing tesnnis, swimming, beach-going; makes you wonder when they had the time to compose.
3.) Composers love doing yard work.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Hey, the man kept in trim! I live in the United States of Obesity. This is a refreshing sight.


Good old Soviet discipline.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

SottoVoce said:


> Shostakovich is smiling in every one of his pictures!


Good old Soviet discipline.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

You can always count on Stockhausen for a priceless facial expression.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> ... But what's with the koalas?


Maybe be-kind-to-animals photo ops? Just a guess.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link!
This was actually quite moving


----------

